# Wtb - Texan Shrimp Only!



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

My pride overflows and I want my shrimp to be native - SO WHAT!? I want to start a Crystal Red shrimp breeding tank (30 gallon); I'm looking for two Texas breeders to send me about 5-10 shrimp each. If you're competitive with what aquabid pricing (or just want to support Texas shrimp proliferation) and have quality stock; pls shoot me a note. I live outside El Paso, so it'd take UPS shipping.

Rob


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

90gal said:


> My pride overflows and I want my shrimp to be native - SO WHAT!? I want to start a Crystal Red shrimp breeding tank (30 gallon); I'm looking for two Texas breeders to send me about 5-10 shrimp each. If you're competitive with what aquabid pricing (or just want to support Texas shrimp proliferation) and have quality stock; pls shoot me a note. I live outside El Paso, so it'd take UPS shipping.
> 
> Rob


Them texan shrimp are biiigg ones! Do you have a tank big enough for them?


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

The shrimp tank is a 30 gallon; I hope that's big enough...maybe it needs to be a 180? Surely the wife would understand...NOT!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

In about 2 months when I clean my filters out I will have approximately several hundred of them, whatcha wanna give me per 10? They will be in varying stages of life cycle, some extremely fine and tiny, others are full size. They will not have color due to growing in the dark filters, but they color up nicely once you put them in a tank, I have seen this happen three times.

Trust me you want more than 10 to start. I'm thinking at $50 cents each is a good price?


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I may take you up on some of those!


----------

